

Secret Service wants software that detects sarcasm on social media - stardotstar
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/the-secret-service-wants-software-that-detects-sarcasm-yeah-good-luck/2014/06/03/35bb8bd0-eb41-11e3-9f5c-9075d5508f0a_story.html?tid=hpModule_ba0d4c2a-86a2-11e2-9d71-f0feafdd1394

======
stardotstar
Official link -
[https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=8aaf9a50dd45...](https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=8aaf9a50dd4558899b0df22abc31d30e&tab=core&_cview=0)

------
jgeorge
Oh, like THAT'LL work.

